# I am taking a extended leave from the bb



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

After much thought and consideration, I have decided to take an extended leave from the bb for a while. I will still check the forums once in a while and will post any IBS relavant information I find when I can.If you have specific questions for Mike and the Audio Program 100 just send him an email or myself if its something I can help with. I have been spending a lot of time and resources here over the years trying to help here where I can and at the moment I cannot afford the time,money and effort it is taking at this particular time.I am also working on some other IBS areas of interest for the future and also have a lot going on personally in my life good and bad. I hope everyone finds the answers they need and are looking for in regards to their IBS and the road ahead of them.







I won't be completely gone, but also won't be here quite a much as all the time I spent here in the past.My best to all.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok Eric, Look after yourself ok!Email me!


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Yes, good luck, Eric - hope things go well for your other interests.Ian


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You'll be missed for sure. But I am also happy to hear this. Wishing you all the best of All fronts.Let us know from time to time how you are doing and if ya need anything, just pop in and ask.(((((Eric))))) Thank you for the sacrifices you have made to help so very many of us. Here's wishing you continued success in your, no doubt, other helpful endeavors.  BQ


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear that, Eric. Have you or Jeff appointed a "Designee" ? Or are we to fen for ourselves here while you are away?Hope you enjoy your time away and that you will come back and join us soon. We all look forward to your informational posts as well as your support.Take care of you,  Evie


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Eric, you've been a huge help to me and others too, I'm sure. I'll miss your constant presense and good info. Glad you're doing what you need to do for yourself now. Best to you as you take a well deserved break.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Ah shucks, selfish on my part but I hate to see you go.





















I understand fully though. You and this BB have helped me come to some major realizations about IBS and I'll be forever grateful for that. Take care of yourself and keep us updated ocassionally. ~~ Becky


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

You will be missed, but you deserve a break as well. Take care.


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Take care Eric, thanks for all the support you've offered us. We'll still be here awaiting your return!Best wishes, and I hope everything goes well for you. x


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Eric, thank you for all the IBS info you have posted on this board over the years. I have read all your posts which have really helped me to understand IBS plus possible treatments.You deserve a well earned rest. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Eric,You have been a Godsend to all of us here. Thank you for your unselfish time,hard work and dedication. You'll always be remembered and appreciated in our hearts. Take care,good luck and stay healthy.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Eric,Best of luck to you. I will always be grateful for your help and support.Jackie


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

EricA big thank you for all the advice and support you gave to me the past year. Good luck Eric, and keep us updated with how you are from time to time.Take careLinda


----------



## Fuzz#1 (May 22, 2001)

i will miss yu a lot Erici do undertand you need to step away.yu will be missfuzzz


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hey Eric,Just popped in today after a long absence, and find you're taking a break. I wish you health and happiness in this New Year. Stay in touch.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi! ((((AZ))))







BQ


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi BQ.







Hope you're doing well!







AZ


----------

